# [RISOLTO] Pacchetti protetti è possibile?

## stifler83

Vorrei sapere se è possibile settare uno o piu pacchetti come protected, esempio:

 kde-base/kdm

    selected: 4.4.5 

    protected: none 

    omitted: none

C'è qualche flag da settare?Last edited by stifler83 on Mon Nov 08, 2010 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Vorrei sapere se è possibile settare uno o piu pacchetti come protected, esempio:
> 
>  kde-base/kdm
> 
>     selected: 4.4.5 
> ...

 

come hai ottenuto questo output?

provo a fare il mago: per caso, è un estratto di emerge --depclean -pv?

se sì, non puoi avere nessuna versione di kdm protetta, perché quella attuale è l'unica compilata nel tuo sistema.

il depclean cercherebbe di togliertela (a buona ragione), perché avresti già installato una versione di kde superiore (sia pure in modo incompleto - qui ho dei dubbi anch'io) e la versione attuale non sarebbe più coerente con il sistema.

prova a ripensarci e ritorna con informazioni più precise.

----------

## k01

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6464784.html#6464784

----------

